# Stihl cultivator



## pea (May 20, 2004)

We have been looking at that Stihl cultivator. My wife was wanting a Mantis for her flower bed. We were at Rual King and we seen the Stihl cultivator and it has wheels which I think would be better to have then the Mantis. Anyone have any advice?

pea


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 21, 2004)

why not ask the guys on www.************ there a lot better with things like that we are more chainsaw orientated

i douwt youll get much of an opinion on here ..but if you got probs with trees and chainsaws and chippers i bet we can help 

ps whats your best western i think ''how the west was won'' takes some beating


----------



## Dan F (May 23, 2004)

We have the Stihl MM55 at work. I like it better than the Mantis, I think because it seems to be better balanced. It's been a while since I've run a Mantis, and I've never had the two next to each other, so I can't tell you more than that....

As for the wheels, ours doesn't have those. I don't think I would want them anyway. The smaller tillers like these you don't till very deeply with, and you tend to pull them backwards then let them back forwards. It's a constant motion, back and forth with them. I think wheels would interfere too much unless they folded out of the way. At that rate, it's easier to pick up the tiller and carry it rather than trying to push it. They don't weigh much.

We got ours last fall, and haven't used it a lot, but enough for me to know that I do like it better than the Mantis I used to use. Not to mention that it's a Stihl, and getting it serviced should be easier than a Mantis..... 

HTH.


Dan


----------

